# What's up..



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm Terri..the "Tsu" in my name is something my grandpa and grandma would call me. incorporated from my last name..Tsujiyama.. I was born in NC and lived in OK, and TX. and now..in the State of Washington. So it shows i'm a southern girl born and raised.

I'm 6th Generation Japanese-American..and American is all I know how to live by and be..so miss me with the Japanese anime, language and culture..cause that is something that is foreign to meas it is to the next American. 

You won't see me waving a confederate or rising sun flag..Only the star spangled banner we're all familiar with and the way it should be. 

My grandparents and their family survived the great depression and were around during the days of WWII and served in the military during those times.

Waiting to get to know you all,

Terri-Tsu


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## muscogeemike (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome,
You’re Japanese American who has never been to Japan and I’m Native American (family from OK) who has been stationed in Japan. Strange world we live in.


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 23, 2011)

muscogeemike said:


> Welcome,
> You’re Japanese American who has never been to Japan and I’m Native American (family from OK) who has been stationed in Japan. Strange world we live in.



Native American? What of exactly, if you don't mind me asking..the Navajo of course to me has always been fascinating because of how their language was. But yeah, as far as my native culture goes, I know nothing about it..There are two foreign exchange students that live with me and they are really hard pressing me to go visit Okinawa (where they're from) and also the mainland and I'm really hesitating lol . I told them Im not gonna eat bugs or raw fish lol..no way They give me a lot of crap for not knowing Japanese


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm from the south and the only thing I know what to do is good BBQ's and beer and partake into anything that's not exactly legal lol Used to go out to the backroads with our ATV's and the sheriff's deputies would be out there to meet us half way lol up here in Washington with these yanks.. in the rural areas it sure reminds me of home in the south..without the bad weather..I like it here though.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome to the site Terri-Tsu. Greetings from Poland. As not a native I say " Cześć "


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 24, 2011)

wow..we just got everybody from all over the place....I'd like to go over there on the side of the world someday. This is a video..from a gentleman..that goes by the name Roy D. Mercer..he was portrayed by two DJ's from Oklahoma when I lived there a while back..and this is me they're pranking..and I tell ya what they had me on one! lol. I done hunged up on 'em already lol. I can laugh at it now but before It wasnt that funny lol it's that fiery combination of my southern comfort gone wrong in the japanese lol. Just like he says_ ‎"I'm gonna whoop yer ass so hard yer hemorrhoids will be whistlin' Dixie" _that's a little analogy we southerns say over there in the south when ya get your chops busted. LMAO 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZtBMEDEq-Y_


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome to the family, Terri-Tsu, from a Swede living in Scotland, hope that you'll enjoy your stay here.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi and welcome Terri-Tsu, I hope you enjoy things online here; myself residing in Birmingham UK. 
My, that 'whistling grapes' expression I haven't heard before, it certainly sound like a beating to do that...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Where in NC were born? I used to live in NC and still have family there.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

@musgokeemike - where are you in East Texas? I'm currently working in a small town just north of Tyler


----------



## Njaco (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from the Right Coast!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome from another Terry, in England.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 24, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome to the forum. Where in NC were born? I used to live in NC and still have family there.



Kannapolis. Home of the late Dale Earnhardt!

I lived in Arlington,TX ..I left just as construction got done at the new Cowboys stadium I also lived in Tulsa,OK, and now in WA


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 24, 2011)

I live in Central Washington..for anyone curious..I like it here..no more extreme weather like where I grew up around...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome from Northern California...and no matter how much NJACO insists, the west coast is the "right" coast, not the east


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> Welcome from Northern California...and no matter how much NJACO insists, the west coast is the "right" coast, not the east



well i'm from the south born and raised into it for the most part..so I refer to you northerners as yanks..lol


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2011)

Terri-Tsu said:


> Kannapolis. Home of the late Dale Earn



Lived in Hendersonville (near Asheville). That is where my dad is from. Beautiful place up there in the Great Smokey's and Blue Ridge Mountains.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome from Down Under Terri...!

If you post any pictures make sure they are upside down so we can see 'em properly down here!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome from just north of you.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Terri.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome from up north.


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Matt308 said:


> Welcome from just north of you.



So I take it you're from Omak/Okanogan? i'm in Wenatchee


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ah... I was thinking Centralia. I'm on the other side of the Cascades. West and a bit south. Think about 15 miles south of Seatac airport.

What the heck brought you to Wenatchee?


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Well it's a long story, really....then my family followed suit and moved here to... I had threats put against me at an old workplace and I literally had to get the heck outta dodge so to speak..had federal law enforcement involved and it got so bad I had to close my FB account and anything socially network related. This skinhead hate group wanted me dead i'll just put it. it was when I lived in TX. I was dating a white guy that one of their members was related to..and he got badly beaten and they said they wanted to kill me cause they did not want us to "spoil the white race" with a mixed Jap child. I had to call off our engagement and everything and move ..I just left him behind and didnt say a word..


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

my old employer has property up here in WA and all over the place..So he said I could retreat up here and I love it so far. But the fact is I had to quit my old job now I am right back at square one.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

That's just wrong. I won't post what I'm thinking at the moment but you should not have had to put up with that. Things like this make me EXTREMELY angry. Glad that things are going better for you now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's just (censored!)....!!


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

you're telling me..I had this whole wedding planned out and my attorney and some federal agents told me and advised me to leave..I couldnt take the engagement ring I just left it behind..it meant nothing to me because of that. My life is worth more than some stupid ring. I never thought many of those groups existed anymore..but I was wrong. To me it should make it federal crime if you're tied to ANY hate group. My family had to move not just to be with me and close by..but because of them potentially getting harmed by these monsters. But I live on a farm just outside of town and its nice and quiet out here and Im happy or neutral about it..it's cute quaint mountain town. Only wish I could find a job..cause this farm work I tell ya is rough..i've lived on farms my whole life..but I'd like to get back on my feet into accounting..I have my CPA


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, glad things are going better for you. I grew up on a farm, they always told me it built character. I'm not sure they were correct.


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a signature I wanna put up...how do I do that..I can't find like an edit thingy deal no where..or where is it in my user settings?


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Nevermind..I got it figured out! whatcha'll think? I can do a little bit of the photoshoppin myself


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

Click your Forum button at the top of the screen and then scroll down to the Website subtitle and click on Signature/General Pics Upload thread. Then click on Signature Rules so you know what size to make the photo. I think it is 600x200 give or take and then go back to the previous page and click on Official How To Make a Signature Thread. Lesofpremus gave some excellent instructions with a visual guide. Hope this helps.


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

500 by 100..I think it said..Well By God..there it is!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

STUPENDOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2011)

Terri-Tsu said:


> you're telling me..I had this whole wedding planned out and my attorney and some federal agents told me and advised me to leave..I couldnt take the engagement ring I just left it behind..it meant nothing to me because of that. My life is worth more than some stupid ring. I never thought many of those groups existed anymore..but I was wrong. To me it should make it federal crime if you're tied to ANY hate group. My family had to move not just to be with me and close by..but because of them potentially getting harmed by these monsters. But I live on a farm just outside of town and its nice and quiet out here and Im happy or neutral about it..it's cute quaint mountain town. Only wish I could find a job..cause this farm work I tell ya is rough..i've lived on farms my whole life..but I'd like to get back on my feet into accounting..I have my CPA



I take that your avatar is not you based upon the need to keep things... discrete.


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Matt308 said:


> I take that your avatar is not you based upon the need to keep things... discrete.



its been over 3 years. I think they would of very well found out of my whereabouts by now.


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

I have my Winchester shotgun waiting for anyone that wants a beef..to welcome them into my home, and they'll get a nice dose of the business end of my buckshot, you can believe that


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2011)

You're wrong Aaron, you're a right bl**dy character! 

Terri-Tsu, I'm sure many here would back you up, should you need it!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey........wait a minute,.......I resemble that remark.


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Me love this forum long time! ~ Ya'll ....


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 25, 2011)

For what is worth Terri, I can type loudly if needed from this side of the puddle.
Having read the earlier posts, scum are scum and tis' a pity how things went, but luckly your legally allowed to defend your homes over there with weaponry. Being since your on a farm, I bet you get a bit of varmiint hunting occasionally too (to get/keep yer eye in).


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

razor1uk said:


> For what is worth Terri, I can type loudly if needed from this side of the puddle.
> Having read the earlier posts, scum are scum and tis' a pity how things went, but luckly your legally allowed to defend your homes over there with weaponry. Being since your on a farm, I bet you get a bit of varmiint hunting occasionally too (to get/keep yer eye in).


 
The county sheriff out here actually told me they would pay folks to shoot and take out coyotes since they're such a problem with our livestock..preferably my chickens..I keep my shotgun by the door when im awake and next to my bedside when im asleep..No perpetrating varmint or fool is safe when they get into my perimeter! lol Call me the Samurai Cowboy. cause it's gonna be a blastin' they get not a draw


P.S. this is a pic of the Winchester model I have ..the 1200 Defender..just like it's name it does what it's supposed to


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 25, 2011)

Samurai Cowboy, got a real nice ring to it, auxillary 'callsign' materal... Nice shotty thar gal, bet can you hit spit in da tub wiv it too, darn straight yes?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, is that your gun?


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 26, 2011)

the picture itself? No. But I have the same model and design..I've seen some modified models with the pistol grip..but I like mine the old fashioned design..not a synthetic stock..mine's real wood.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2011)

I know if I were on the run from someone possibly dangerous, I would not be posting on a public internet forum or posting pics of myself on the internet.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 26, 2011)

True point, but I imagine she's changed appearances clothes styles, and other things Terr-Tsu shouldn't tell more of, to lessen recog.

If the boneheads of/in that tribe are ascendant, they got more important things around them to worry about like preaching their particular gospel version, defending their pissing posts and and barking at traffic people, advertising their ideology while staying within the law when they bother to act smarter, plus this site is most likely too liberal/centeraistic and not 'uberalles' enough for them/their tastes to stay long,... unless theyre after specific info on history, equipment etc. 
Also, not meaning to be racist myself,.. in their own eyes, any one they don't know well enough, doesn't conform to their memory, opinions prejudices etc, they'll commonly say they all look the same to themselves. Forgive me again Terri. ..your avatar seems more Chinese looking interms of pictural style, angle, hair and of course, beauty.

Not long back I used via google on moderate search, to look for big cutaway picture with the tags like Me262 Cutaway or something; I were flabberghasted to say the least. The best pic and one of the only ones in 'flight magazine' style over 800x1024 size was after I selected the pic and copied it for reference. I then noticed the background, it was on some boneheads supremasist site, complete with their interpreted Constitution pride of moron/ironic place on its main page with all the Natzi rhetorical vieled statements BS legally allowed, used some disrespectfully and hideously disfigured US Seal logo...


----------



## Geedee (Sep 26, 2011)

.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 26, 2011)

A pic I intend to/could Cowboy up for you Terri for any improperness.


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 26, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I know if I were on the run from someone possibly dangerous, I would not be posting on a public internet forum or posting pics of myself on the internet.



Oh, I encourage it  I'd tell them let's play a game..its called I'm gonna shoot you with my shotgun and who falls first loses ;P ..I know one of the first forums ever was like some skinhead forum..I'm pretty sure those dudes are in prison by now. it was in 2008 when I moved..I remember cause that's when the Cowboys had that new stadium being built...


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 26, 2011)

I like this better! did a little photoshop work..


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Matt308 said:


>



lol you LOVE IT and you KNOW IT!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2011)

Honestly? Rather creepy.

So what brings you to this forum. Honestly?


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 27, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Njaco (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Terri, hows Timmy?


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 27, 2011)

Cool quick gfx-ing skills there8)


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh Timothy? Where art thou? Come out and play...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 27, 2011)

Something rotten in Denmark?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 27, 2011)

I like to use photoshop too!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2011)

Terri-Tsu said:


> I like this better! did a little photoshop work..
> View attachment 179367



Nice photoshop Timothy!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2011)

Njaco said:


> I like to use photoshop too!



Me too....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2011)

Uh oh...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## evangilder (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2011)

What did I miss!?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 28, 2011)

You didn't miss nothing. You just witnessed the best Mod/Admin team in action!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> What did I miss!?


 
Terri-Tsu wasn't who she claimed to be


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2011)

<<<-----------very confused!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 28, 2011)

Read the whole thread and the last few days of the Best Beer in the World thread and you'll understand, maybe?


----------



## Lighthunmust (Sep 28, 2011)

From post #1 the needle on my BS meter moved toward the red. Fear of appearing like a male chauvinist pig delayed my PMing Matt308 with my concern until I could not stand the nonsense any longer. Next time I see such obvious clues of sentence structure, language, and photos I will not delay, just please don't crucify me if I am wrong. The nerve of this impostor thinking we are too stupid to know we are being played is incredible. I suspect the Mods and the rest of us knew something was wrong from the start but were too polite to bluntly call out this manipulative narcissist.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2011)

Other than the obvious BS, the real tip-off was that Timmy and Terri-tsu both had the exact same IP address. Timmy was banned some time ago, he just decided he'd return as an alter-ego. They all get caught.....sooner or later.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 28, 2011)

This thread was watched like a hawk from the first post.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 28, 2011)

It would figure Timmy would come back as a psycho b!tch.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2011)

The BS Meter was up from the beginning, but I will admit it took me a few posts to figure it out.


----------



## Readie (Sep 28, 2011)

A rather odd affair.
Nowt so queer as folks eh
John


----------



## mikewint (Sep 28, 2011)

Excellent work to all, I wondered about this from the first post and the avatar. too good to be true is too good to be true


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 28, 2011)

Back to working on a GeR 14K layer then lol *muffled kicking ofself* than the cowboyed samurai woman = less work 
rolleyes: was nearly half finished an'all)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2011)

razor, you were flirting with a guy...


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 28, 2011)

lmao.. er ..mmm, ..eyes, wool and pullovers, images in mind methinks..


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 28, 2011)

Eeeeewww, dude.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 28, 2011)

Razor. Whatever you do... don't tell your wife/girlfriend. Now very slowly slink away to your bathroom and take a rape shower.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 28, 2011)

The wool might have been pulled over my eyes, but that was all that was pulled; anyhow, most will believe more of what they think they think...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 28, 2011)

Matt308 said:


> Razor. Whatever you do... don't tell your wife/girlfriend. Now very slowly *slink away to your bathroom and take a rape shower.*



MATT!!!!! I just spit coffe all over the laptop!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2011)

LMAO Matt!


----------



## mikewint (Sep 28, 2011)

poor helpless, washcloth, sponge, scrunchi........


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2011)

steel wool.....


----------



## mikewint (Sep 28, 2011)

now that's a REAL man's man


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2011)

From Ace Ventura - Pet Detective: "Einhorn's a MAN!!!!"


----------

